# River Creek WMA hunt Dec 5-8



## bilgerat (Nov 29, 2018)

Anyone else get drawn?, looking forward to going back down and hope to get a good-un!


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 1, 2018)

Should be good weather for it!


----------



## jkp (Dec 3, 2018)

Hey Bilgerat, 
We got drawn as well, we will be down on Tue sometime.  Looking forward to it!!!
J


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 3, 2018)

Yea, I'm glad the temps will be dropping , hope it gets the bucks on their feet!. I'm headed down tomorrow too,


----------



## jkp (Dec 3, 2018)

Yea lets hope they move good, maybe a little late rut action.  If you are camping we will be in a wildwood fifth wheel swing by!
J


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 3, 2018)

the rut should be just starting down there, this will be my forth time for this hunt and its always fun! I always see lots of deer. I'm staying in a hotel but ill stop by and say hi.


----------



## jkp (Dec 3, 2018)

Yea swing by, always good to meet long time members and other hunters!!!


----------



## Wanderlust (Dec 4, 2018)

Hope it aint tore up as bad a chickasawhatchee. Good luck. Seems like every time i go there it rains the whole time. Got a decent 10pt last year in the rain there.


----------



## kennethc68 (Dec 4, 2018)

Should be a great hunt with weather. wish i was there.


----------



## jkp (Dec 4, 2018)

We are the only ones camping I guess, roads are pretty messy.  We were late, so going in blind in the morning.  Drove the diesel so hoping not to get stuck!


----------



## jkp (Dec 7, 2018)

Well weather was great finally tagged out at 8 this morning.  As of 1pm only 6 deer checked in and two of them were mine! Nice place and good staff.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 7, 2018)

jkp said:


> Well weather was great finally tagged out at 8 this morning.  As of 1pm only 6 deer checked in and two of them were mine! Nice place and good staff.


Congrats! What did you get?


----------



## jkp (Dec 7, 2018)

I got what would have been a good 8pt but it had literally broken the left beam off at the brow and a medium size doe.


----------



## kennethc68 (Dec 10, 2018)

any good uns killed.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 10, 2018)

One 11 point and a 20" spread 9 point were on the harvest record at the check station. . I killed the 8th buck taken on the list sat morn, a 2.5 yo 7 point.  2 does were check out.  After shooting My buck I saw a biggun with 2 does as I was walking back to the truck,


----------



## jkp (Dec 11, 2018)

Wow Sat must have been a good day, 3 bucks counting yours.  I was the fifth buck and first doe.  My (would have been 8pt) had a 15in spread lol from center to broken pt.  4.5 yr old.  I know there was a bigger deer but after seeing small bucks for 3 days had to take it.  Glad you got one Bilgerat!


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 11, 2018)

I think 2 bucks and a doe were killed Friday eve


----------



## kennethc68 (Dec 12, 2018)

Glad y’all didn’t kill all the biggins 

Going next year


----------



## jkp (Dec 14, 2018)

There is a few there just hope you don't lose 800ac to a flood like we did, we might be there next year too!


----------

